# puta puta puta puta puta Madre!!!



## EL Nica PE (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm going insane in the membrane!!!

:engrish: :dsgt: :w00t: :dddd:


----------



## GTScott (Oct 26, 2006)

Why? What ever could make you nervous? Ohhh...the time change! That would get me worked up too.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 26, 2006)

hey, at least they don't set the clock back during the exam.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 26, 2006)

Wouldn't that give us an extra hour?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 26, 2006)

No, you'd go back in time and have to repeat that entire hour of your life and the 10 questions you did in that time.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 26, 2006)

BASTARDS!!!!!!


----------

